

The Impotence of Positive Thinking (2003) - tokenadult
http://www.cscs.umich.edu/~crshalizi/weblog/000037.html

======
tokenadult
Full text of the research paper mentioned in the blog entry: "DOES HIGH SELF-
ESTEEM CAUSE BETTER PERFORMANCE, INTERPERSONAL SUCCESS, HAPPINESS, OR
HEALTHIER LIFESTYLES?"

<http://www.csom.umn.edu/Assets/71496.pdf>

